# Let's Get A Handle On This.



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Folks,
There is something that has been troubling me for sometime now so I thought I would put it out there and have some feedback….??

It is about *PLASTIC *handles on tools, specifically Hand Saws & Planes. First of all before anyone calls the Woodworking Police let me state my preferences here. When it comes to Plane or Saw handles it almost certainly has to be *wood*, it does not have to be particularly exotic, just well shaped and finished- like this from Karl Holtey for instance-








But then at the same time here is his fabulous 982 Smoother with Polymer handles:-








I hope you agree [begrudgingly or otherwise] that this is a handsome plane, and so are the handles?

Now saw handles- I have recently myself been engrossed in the most wondrous attributes of saws and their handles. I feel I'm amongst the many that appreciate a well formed grip with sexy horns and tongues, [yes I'm that sad]. I've even been known to 'Rage Against the Machine' and the 'accountant' designed handles of the 60's and 70's that have spoiled our beloved saw-makers.

*But*- [you knew there was a but] I grew up in the 60's and my formative years of the 70's and in those days you would not dream of buying anything with a wooden handle! It had to be plastic! Come to think of it the first chisel I ever held had a plastic handle.
This was the *Space Age*- The Americans were putting men in space and on the moon every other month [or so it seemed] there was nothing that couldn't be achieved. And the colours of all those plastics, the brighter the better. The Yellow of Stanley Tools is a good example.








Ok it's off my chest and is out there for your thoughts. Not so much a rant but a guy babbling on

Cheers.
John.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

IMO, there is nothing wrong with a well-designed plastic handle as far as function is concerned. But, in most cases, plastic handles just aren't as *sexy* as wood. (That smoother you posted being an obvious exception.)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I grew up in the 50's and 60's and never wanted anything plastic. I guess I am just a true wood lover. Plastic if ok if it is what you personally like but it is not for me.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's truly a tool we're talking about-not an object that draws attention to itself-I would think that in general it's function that trumps whatever material is in question.

If we're being busy talking about what kind of material is in a handle, we're not doing much about elevating the tool to its highest and best use: altering wood.

Guilty as charged. My thread about chisel handles recently. Yep, that was me. I'm looking in the mirror, yes I am.

I need to get a lower wattage bulb in this room. Much lower.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wood for me if I have a choice, but it has to be shaped nicely too. Don't give me a blocky saw handle…










...and expect me to like it, because I'll be reaching for the rasp…



















Having said that though, I do use Irwin chisels with plastic handles and it doesn't bother me in use. I'd rather have a set of LN chisels though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i prefer wood. tools, rifle stocks, and house siding. It needs to be wood on my stuff.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I actually don't like the look of the polymer. Even on a Holtey. Nothing beats a well worn rosewood. Personal preference, like everything. 
.
Edit: and tin roofs, Don


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some wood handles are just ugly









and when i find one I don't like, well they be history









Even some handplanes have some ugly stuff









But, we can also fix that problem


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Andy
I'm with you all the way on that one, you know I am. You'll probably not believe me when I say it was that blog entry above that I had just been re-reading before I wrote this! (Lovely lambs tongue BTW) 
What prompted me was (I think) that plastics were "The" material when we were younger? But it seems to have gone full circle now cos I would prefer wood- like the man said- Nothing beats a well worn rosewood" 
Lee
You are perfectly correct. I prefer to believe that Form follows Function" after that it is personal choice and aesthetics I suppose.


----------



## karl5005 (Mar 4, 2014)

When I made my first stainless steel plane the No 98 (in 1998) - there was an outcry "what next, plastic handles!" Now I have stainless steel and plastic (well resin) handles.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Karl
What can I say, there is nothing about any of the materials or design of this plane that could possibly detract from tool itself. 
I have admired your work for some time now and applaud how you have pushed the boundaries of how planes should look and perform.

The closest I've ever got to one of your planes is the one you made for David Charlesworth. Mind you I didn't touch it cos I suffer from "rusty fingers". 

Cheers
John.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

On some tools plastic is a requirement

Any of the Millers Falls permaloid handled tools including chisels, braces, and the beautiful 209 De-Luxe smooth plane.

Of course the Buck Rogers planes from MF as well.

There are probably others. Beautiful plane Karl.

For the most, I prefer wood handles though.


----------



## karl5005 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wood v plastic

this would imply that I dislike wood, which could not be further from the truth. When it comes to tool making etc I can't see why we should exclude some materials just for the sake of tradition. In the case of where handles are used in non-infill planes then there aren't any problems with wood here. I just sometimes think that a particular colour or texture would suit an application better.

I have not yet used synthetic material in an infill plane however I cannot see a better place to use resins and polymers because of their stability. Some of the exotic woods are extremely attractive but it is such a shame to compromise a plane's integrity all just for vanity.


----------

